# Long-haired or short-haired GSD?



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Which do you prefer? And why?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Medium 

I like both.

My GSD has longer hair than the normal stock coat. His mom was a stock coat and his dad was a long coat. My GSD has a "medium" coat


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Short-haird. I just like the clean-cut look better I guess. I've seen alot of very nice coated GSDs, just not my favorite


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Plush is my favorite (somewhere inbetween a stock and a coat)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree- the plush is my favorite. It adds just enough 'oomph' to the body


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

To me doesn't matter - Kai ended up with a long coat - which seems to confuse lots of folks on the street as to what he is - but I think he's a gorgeous 9 mo. old :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Short-haired, but I REALLY admire long haired GSD.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm moving this to a more appropriate forum. Doesn't really belong in the pictures section. 

-Admin <<----- who happens to prefer standard stock coats


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Short-haired, but I REALLY admire long haired GSD.


Same here, short-haired for the easy care and sleeker look but the long-hairs are cool too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Long stock coat. Because they're soft and cuddly and purdy.  :wub:


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I prefer long haired because I think they are more unique than the stock coat. I have also found that they shed a lot less.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

i love the look of a long haired, i would love to have one, but for now short haired ones are enough work on their own ahaha.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

DHau said:


> I prefer long haired because I think they are more unique than the stock coat. I have also found that they shed a lot less.


 
really! i wanted a long haired when i was looking for my girl, but figured they would shed more! interesting.


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

I like them both. Have one of each so it would be like picking a favorite child. Standard coat is sure a lot less maintenance though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have to say that Stosh really doesn't shed that much even though he's so fluffy- I thought it was going to be a lot worse. I sweep the floor every day and there's not even a handful to pick up. He sheds a lot less than my mom's stock coated gsd. I'd like to say I brush him daily but it's less than that.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

Long Hair !!!:wub: But I am slightly biased !


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the long stock coat. I just happen to favor long-haired dogs in general.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

When I am ready for my next GSD, I want a really, really good one--with whatever coat he/she comes in! That said, I do have a sneaking liking for those longer stock coats. Wilhoit was a little plushy, though not a long stock coat, and, yes, he did not shed quite as much as the shorter stock coat GSDs I remember from my childhood.


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Short haired, they look clean,look like full blooded gsd.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Both. Molly is stock coat, but one of her brothers was a long haired, and both of her parents had stock coats so one of them carried the gene(I think thats how it can work).

Tanner is a plush, his hair is longer than Molly's and he sheds more than her, unless he is really a mix of something else. No matter how many times we brush him, groom him he has that "wild wolf" look.=) My next GSD I want a long haired.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stock coat


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Long haired german shepherds should shed less. They get that long haired look because the lifespan of the hair follicle is longer than that of a stock coats follicle lifespan.

I'm a fan of plush coats. I think long coats are beautiful, but they look like they'd need regular grooming to prevent matting and I'm a fan of the wash-and-go lifestyle. I have a stock coat, and it just doesn't seem like he has that much fur on him. The plush coats just look so fuzzy and warm, so they are my favourite.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I like both, but more the plush or long coat than really short.
I really wanted a long coat, but I ended up getting Bianca (short/plush) instead. I am still hoping to get a long coat for my next dog. I prefer the feel/texture of the long coat over the stock coat.
The only thing I don't like about long coats is the burr attracting! It's been nice with Bianca to have a dog that burrs don't stick to, I do not miss pulling the burrs out of my Golden Retriever's tail and feathering (burrs didn't stick to her body fur, just the furnishings.)


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> I'm moving this to a more appropriate forum. Doesn't really belong in the pictures section.
> 
> -Admin <<----- who happens to prefer standard stock coats





Haha yea I know, I noticed after I put it up. I made this account the other day. Still getting used to it all. Thanks :]


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I think the long stock coat is more attractive and more unique but a short haired dog is more practical for doing outdoor activities. They collect less burrs, their fur doesn't tangle, they don't act like mops on wet days, they don't collect ice balls in their fur when they play in the snow. My vote is LC, but only by a little.

Don


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

What is short haired? Do you guys mean the regular stock coat?

Sage has a tight stock coat. For grooming it is awesome but I prefer regular standard stock coat.

I really like LH but I would not want to own one, even if they do shed less


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the long coat....until days like today....broken water pipe in the back yard, Hondo thought we did it on purpose, just for him. Argh...


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My female has a short stock coat and my male has a plush coat. I love the feel of his coat - but I do five times as much house cleaning since he came along! More shedding, more snow coming in on feet, so more wiping, more mopping, and don't even get me started on the rain!! So they both have their pluses. 

I don't think I would ever have a long coat, but I will admit to a serious adoration for ear floofies!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I have had both and really like the long haired. All the kids in the neighborhood would call him a wolf! Was too funny. Chance has a regular short coat and I find he sheds more than Shane did.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a long stock, a medium stock and a short stock coat.
I love the look of the long coat, but as liv posted, much work keeping them clean from snow, mud, leaves, sticks and dust. Shedding is about the same for all three, though Onyx the short stock sheds the least.
I don't think I'll ever have a long coat again but those dark sable LC's are just sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had three long hair WGSDs including my soul mate, Echo. The rest of the Hooligans have been short hair, some with thicker coats than others. I guess I like them both.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I LOVE long coats. they are striking and beautiful, def shed less, and my GSD of choice! My dogs actually don't require as much grooming as you would think. We just brush her out every once in a while in order to keep her from looking too unruly. We've been meaning to do it like once a week, but sometimes we don't even do that and she doesn't have any mats. I cut a few out of her arm pits and toes every so often. 

As far as my all black long coat male... he still has puppy fuzz. Maybe THAT is my favorite coat!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Prior to adopting the Clowns I have now, my answer would have been standard stock coat all the way. Since adopting my Clowns, I have to say I am partial to long coats. Both are long coats. Nadia has a ton of under coat, Zisso has far less if any, and for some reason I always get the difference of their coats confused as to which is which. This is the first time in my life that I have had to pick dog hair out of my food, mouth,, clothes, etc so I say they do shed more. Brushing should always be done outdoors weather permitting.


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

I have one of each, I love both coats. If i had to pick it would be the long coat, they just feel better to pet lol


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

I got alot of replies to this haha. I have a long-haired right now. My previous GSD was a short-haired.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Stock coat is my kind of coat. 
Why because it's easier to take care of though I still can get A LOT of undercoat out. Plus it's easier to clean them when they come in from the mud. 
Wouldn't want to deal with a LH, nothing against them, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Got both and like both


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> What is short haired? Do you guys mean the regular stock coat?
> 
> Sage has a tight stock coat. For grooming it is awesome but I prefer regular standard stock coat.
> 
> I really like LH but I would not want to own one, even if they do shed less



Yes regular stock coat. "Short-haired GSD" meaning a GSD with short hair.


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

German shepherds suit the longer coats far better, it makes there ears actually look like they should be there lol

Mines is a long coat , shes 7 months and she already has a mane (like a lion has) lol it's very cool but she needs brushed EVERY day.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Tara said:


> German shepherds suit the longer coats far better, it makes there ears actually look like they should be there lol
> 
> Mines is a long coat , shes 7 months and she already has a mane (like a lion has) lol it's very cool but she needs brushed EVERY day.



Haha I like both equal, but I think long hair is nicer looking. But yea it's alot of work haha mine sheds all day haha


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

Give him/her a good brush in the morning and they won't shed over your house lol


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have never had a long coat, but I think I like them all


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Tara said:


> Give him/her a good brush in the morning and they won't shed over your house lol



Haha that doesn't work with mine. She sheds nonstop haha.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I love both. Zeb is short haired and think he's super handsome (yeah, I'm partial  ), but I would love to own a long coat as well! I like the plush look of the fluffy long hair coats. Saw one at Petco the other day and my heart melted at the sight!


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Short- medium coat.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Short or medium coat looks the best to me but absolutely nothing wrong with long hair!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I used to think that I liked the long-coats better. That is until I got a standard stock-coated GSD (my first). The difference in maintenance and grooming between my long-coated mix and my stock-coated GSD is not even funny!!! Resists water, one good shake after running through tall wet grass, and he is good. Keeta runs through tall wet grass and is soaked to the skin.

Gryff sheds mud and dirt, Keeta holds it and collects it. 

When covered with burrs one good brushing for Gryff and they all brush out. 

Keeta I spend hours picking them out, cuttting them out.

Snow does not stick to Gryff. Keeta collects fist-sized snowballs all over her underbelly, armpit area, inbetween her back legs so that she can hardly walk. Takes a long time to pull them all off her when we get in. 

Definitely now prefer the short coat.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

After two long coats, I have a standard coated dog now. Grooming her is kinda silly it goes so fast. (I was expecting more hair.)
I love long coats but what really concerns me is temperment and health.


----------



## Lorric (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had 5 GSDs but Jack is my first long coat. He is so beautiful...often mistaken for a wolf! I just love the look! I had to share his baby picture...he was a baby bear--a bundle of fur!


----------

